# Spurs Name Game



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Use only players that have played for the Spurs.
I'll Start. 

Tim Duncan


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How exactly does this work? Sorry for being ignorant.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> How exactly does this work? Sorry for being ignorant.


You name a Spurs player who's first name begins with the same letter that the previous mentioned Spurs player's last name began with. (ie tim *d* uncan) (reply would be *d* avid robinson


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

OK, since you already put David Robinson, I'll leave off from there.




Robert Horry


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't understand this game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

oh now I get it. Tony Parker


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Paul Pressey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

.....Pete Myers


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Malik Rose


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rasho Nesterovich


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

It's a stretch...

Nate Archibald


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Avery Johnson


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Johnny Moore


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mario Elie


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Emanuel Ginobili


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

George Karl (He's a former Spur, right?)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Kevin Willis

referring to above(we will assume he is)


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

Willie Anderson!!!


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Alex Garcia!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

dennis rodman( i think or wuz that dallas


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

um...dennis rodman was on the spurs but how does that go with alex garcia?

George Girvin


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> referring to above(we will assume he is)




http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=KARLGE01 


I knew I was right.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Leaving off from George Gervin.....Gene Banks


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Brent Barry


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bruce Bowen


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i must not get the game lol o well


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> i must not get the game lol o well





Here's how it works:


Someone gives a name. Let's say Tony Parker's name comes up. To respond to that, you give a Spurs player that has a first name that starts with *P*, since *P*arker ends with P. 


This is the Spurs name game, so we're using guys former and current Spurs players.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't get it at first either


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Bruce Bowen


Billy Paultz


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Petur Gudmundsson


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Greg "Cadillac" Anderson

(damn i love that nickname)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Artis Gilmore


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

Gerard King :laugh:


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mattyc</b>!
> Gerard King :laugh:


Kevin Restani


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Romain Sato


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Steve Kerr


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevin Willis


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Will Purdue


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I just realized someone already used kevin willis. are we aloud to use someone more then once?


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Will Purdue


Paul Pressey


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Paul Griffin(part of the bruise brothers)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I guess so cuz no one answered my question and we used paul pressly already. so George Girvin then


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Let's continue this game where we left off! :clap: 

George Gervin


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Gordan Giricek

He never played for us, but we did own his rights.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

George Johnson


Man, we are gonna run out of "G"'s real fast


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> George Johnson
> 
> 
> Man, we are gonna run out of "G"'s real fast


 I'm pretty sure we're aloud to use the same name more than once. I did it once and no one cared, and someone else did it once...I think...this game was started when I first came to the boards so I don't remember much.

Anyways, Johnny Moore.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Johhny Moore






Remember this guy: Matt Carroll. He played briefly with us last year, and we just recently saw him in the Charlotte game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Does Carrol Hooser count? Cause technically he was on the Dallas Chaparrals.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Use only players that have played for the Spurs.






Well, there's the first line of the thread, so I guess a Dallas Chaparral wouldn't work by these rules.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol yeah, I guess technically it wouldn't. I've got no idea for C though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How about Charles Smith? 


Charles Smith


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That's the second time you've done one rite after another.

Now it's alot easier. Steve Jackson


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Now it's alot easier. Steve Jackson






Jaren Jackson.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

J.r. Reid


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Rod Strickland


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Steve Kerr


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Kevin Willis (my boy)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Will Perdu


----------

